
Ask HN: What Architecture Apple uses in its iOS Apps? - storik
I am curious what SW architecture(s) were used for development of the system iOS apps like Messages, Photos, App Store, etc.<p>I would assume that with the more complex apps, a simple MVC&#x2F;MVVM is not scalable enough and alternatives like VIPER and VIP (or a completely custom architecture) may be used. Does Apple use the new SwiftUI and Combine Frameworks?
======
gitgud
It's a closed source system so only a privileged few get access to that
information. The public can only speculate...

